# Mounting Ceiling Fan to Exposed Beam



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the beam a true solid wood beam or just a faked up beam?

If its fake, you can recess a box in the beam to make it flush..

If its solid, you'll need to fabricate some kind of medalion to face out your box.. Or maybe just paint the box the same color as the beam.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

If the beam is fake, I can explain what I did. Theres also a thread about it on here. If it is a real beam, you would probably have to cut out a hole big enough to hold the ceiling box.


----------



## Helmetdance (May 5, 2009)

zero1niner said:


> I am trying to mount a ceiling fan directly to an exposed beam on a cathedral ceiling. I will be running the wire in a channel mounted to the side of the beam.
> 
> I mounted a 1/2" pancake mounting box directly to the beam. The problem I am having is when I install the mounting bracket to the pancake box, then install the canopy, the 1/2" mounting box is not covered by the canopy.
> 
> ...


 
I am trying to do the exact same thing. Mounting a ceiling fan to an exposed structural ceiling beam on a cathedral ceiling.

I saw one of these at home depot - looks like it should work: 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100657460&navFlow=3&keyword=227331&langId=-1&searchRedirect=227331&storeId=10051&endecaDataBean=com.homedepot.sa.el.wc.catalog.beans.EndecaDataBean%4066140dd&ddkey=Search

You can also search on the SKU #227331 at www.homedepot.com


----------



## RenoDon (May 4, 2009)

Recess the pancake into the beam. You could call an architect to be sure this is ok, but I have yet to have one tell me I could't do that I've even drilled thru 4 foot beams without problems.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Get yourself a router with a straight cutting bit, some goggles and hearing protection and go to town. Mark out the box and very carefully cut it free hand. Or, if you have several to do, measure the beam and make a jig.


----------



## RenoDon (May 4, 2009)

When i do this I usually use a hole saw and mark on the side of the hole saw how deep you want to go and drill that deep and then use a chissle to remove the rest of the wood to make a flat surface. 
Have fun.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a 4" hole saw, drill it in to box depth and chisel out the lumber.

Another option would be to cut a piece of sheet metal the diameter of the canopy and hang the fan bracket over it, directly on the beam. This is not an approved method but it will be more safe than a pan box becase the entire area under the canopy will be covered.

In real life, if you just hung the fan bracket on the beam, it would not be much more dangerous than using a pan box. The pan box still leaves a 1/2" ring of exposed wood around it under the canopy where the splices are.


----------

